# Prism Goldens



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

She is great, go with confidence.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks anney!


----------



## Seadisk06 (Jun 28, 2017)

Prism Goldens are not what they say they are. Their dogs are not breed standard and are way too over priced for their quality.. I would not buy a dog from them even if I was given one!


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Rockhouse75 said:


> Prism Goldens are not what they say they are. Their dogs are not breed standard and are way too over priced for their quality.. I would not buy a dog from them even if I was given one!


Hmm. I'd love to know what your expertise is in determining what a breed standard dog looks like. Or, perhaps you could provide a specific reason that you feel that way? When I check out their website, the dogs certainly appear to adhere to the standard. And, gosh, apparently there must be several experienced judges that think so, as well, given the titles associated with those dogs. Those championship titles aren't just handed out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rockhouse75 said:


> Prism Goldens are not what they say they are. Their dogs are not breed standard and are way too over priced for their quality.. I would not buy a dog from them even if I was given one!



Can you explain why? :laugh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have seen one of her dogs win in the breed ring, I think they are breed standard. I am sure she will be on this forum tonight or tomorrow. She is a very respected member here, and has been a great educator. Quality goldens with their clearances and titles are not cheap.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I've seen dogs of Robin's breeding in the breed ring & in the field, w/o more details, I imagine this random first-time poster is from a disgruntled BYB who was called out for lack of clearances, underaged breeding, breeding doodles...and even w/ that she still attempts to mentor & educate such breeders.

Just also want to share that Robin chairs the Certificate of Conformation Assessment Committee for the Golden Retriever Club of America.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder to all, please keep the forum rules in mind when making a post. 

If you are not familiar with the rules, please review them here-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...6-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

i posted something on here a couple days ago and prism educated and helped me out so much and i am actually looking into getting a pup from her upcoming litter with her bourbon... only good experiences with her


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Rockhouse75 said:


> I would not buy a dog from them even if I was given one!


I have to admit this strikes me funny. Well of course you would be buying if it was given to you. :smile2:

I would have to say in that instance, you would be incredibly lucky. Prism Goldens has full and verifiable health certifications any time I have looked. And looked I have because this program has a solid history of producing wonderful dogs that not only prove they meet the breed standard by winning in the conformation ring consistently but also by proving temperament and biddablity in obedience and hunt tests. 

This is an example of not just a responsible heritage breeder but a really good one. 

There may be more to your story. As it sits now, your claim of these dogs not being breed standard is demonstrably inaccurate. 
As far as pricing, sticker shock and well bred puppies seem to go hand in hand. It is not easy or cheap to have a program such as Prism's so it make sense to me the puppies would be priced according. The good news is if you don't care for the pricing, you don't have to buy. 

I hope you will stick around and post in other area of the forum. There is a lot to pick from based on what you want to get out of your membership.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I've seen dogs of Robin's breeding in the breed ring & in the field, w/o more details, I imagine this random first-time poster is from a disgruntled BYB who was called out for lack of clearances, underaged breeding, breeding doodles...and even w/ that she still attempts to mentor & educate such breeders.


I think this is exactly the case.... I have had a couple of such people lately emailing me privately (methinks I am a little too easy to find lol!), and while I do try to educate always, there are always going to be people who feel like they have to 'pay back' . I'm sorry for them, that they feel they have to attempt to hurt me when it is a love for the breed that motivates me not financial gain as I suspect it is with most of this type breeder. So childish. And so NOT for love of a Golden.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Robin - I think that the person demonstrated their ignorance. Just point blank. That's it. 

People who breed anything and everything, skip clearances, breed dogs that are barely purebred.... and make false claims up and down on their websites... they have no legs to stand on when anyone calls them out and publicly posts what they are doing.

Somebody coming on a public forum and attempting a "your momma's so fat" type of attack on somebody as established as yourself... it's laughable. It makes them look childish and clueless... 

What usually works better for these people is sticking to their own little cliques where they outnumber everyone else 10 to 1 and there's nobody posting the basics on what golden retriever breeders should be doing.

Which by the way...

Anyone can make false claims on their websites.

Get the registration names or numbers so you can look up the dogs on OFA and AKC.

If somebody's saying their dog had full OFA clearances, that is posted on public database for you to verify.

AKC titles are going to be posted publicly on AKC. So anyone claiming a dog has obedience titles or whatever, you can verify.

K9Data is also another thing you can look at to check the pedigrees behind a dog. There's people out there who claim they breed "performance" goldens or "conformation" goldens... but you can look them up on K9data and discover that you have to go back 3-4 generations in order to find a single title.

In fact, there was somebody out there claiming that her dog was performance bred... and the only title in the past 6+ generations was a conformation title. And it was too far behind the dog to even matter. 

A good breeder who is getting full clearances on their stuff and actively titling OR their dogs are used to produce dogs who are capable of doing anything the owners want.... all that stuff is posted publicly and very easy to verify.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Insane this old thread is brought up just to be malicious.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

At what point does a post cross into libel territory?


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Anele said:


> At what point does a post cross into libel territory?


Can't answer that, but generalized statements with no evidence, analysis, or explanation probably won't convince too many people that the OP's fraudulent claims are valid.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is obvious that this is someone who did not like something posted here and I am just the easiest to find.... no one actually believes the post, and I certainly don't worry too much that my own puppy people feel this way about me since I have good relationship w 40 years worth of them.... I've had a couple lately w personal emails to me bothered by posts here on one thread...

and actually, probably this post will get people to go to my website to see these (not)horrid creatures with CHs.... which is probably the opposite intention of the person who posted so ...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the forum, but it freaks me out when people take it "off the court". It was the worst being a moderator, and more of a target, and especially bad when political posts were allowed. I am sorry you received personal email over forum posts- seems to cross appropriate boundaries. TippyKayak had someone track him down at his job over a post!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I love the forum, but it freaks me out when people take it "off the court". It was the worst being a moderator, and more of a target, and especially bad when political posts were allowed. I am sorry you received personal email over forum posts- seems to cross appropriate boundaries. TippyKayak had someone track him down at his job over a post!


OMG, I was a moderator the same time as Jill. It took so much out of me, we saw the ugliest of people behind the scenes. When I quit, I was unable to come back on the forum for about 6 months - just had to take a break and clear my head. There are some great people on this forum, but then there is a handful that just want to cause problems.


----------

